# who has the fastest 2.0T



## GTI PSYCHO (Dec 17, 2001)

who has the fastest 2.ot i want to know.. i got a mk4 2.oT no times yet still in tuning stages


----------



## VW GLI Turbo (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (GTI PSYCHO)*

I've heard that there are some in the high 12s. Running huge amounts of boost, though. On moderate boost most are running high 13s.


----------



## GTI PSYCHO (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (VW GLI Turbo)*

word.. i wanna see some responses


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (GTI PSYCHO)*

you do steve......isnt that what you want to hear


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (2.0TurboA3)*

there is a guy on here with a 2.0 16v that runs 10s
the fastest street legal 2.0T 8v that i can think of would be spooled_2ltr it ran a 12.26


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (xXx TURBO)*

i know there was a kid at island dragway, with a a2 8valve, tec 2, 15 psi, stock compression and internals and ive seen him run high 12's!!!!! its like a brown a2 and i think ive seen somewhere on the internet that he puts about 250whp, you can ask the deer.....


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (evoeone)*

joel brown in an 8v 2.0T ran a 10.8








o yea its in an a2 body


[Modified by IwannaGTI, 6:45 PM 11-5-2002]


----------



## 4DrTurbo (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (IwannaGTI)*

my friend (Turbodub) has the gold A2 runnin 12.6's. tec 2 bone stock motor at 15lbs or so 253whp. i think lugnuts had his 2.0T rocco doin 11's if i'm not mistaken. Joel ran 10's as stated above


[Modified by 4DrTurbo, 12:09 AM 11-6-2002]


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (4DrTurbo)*

Lugnuts ran low 11's with Joel's motor, joel put that motor in an A2 and got some more hp out of it, he later ran a 10.77. Lugnuts is the one with the 10sec 16v, there's a couple of other 10sec 16v but i dont think they run anymore, one being EIP's scirocco and the other Paul Wolf from South Jersey.
Todd(turbodub) has the brown A2 and had it tuned by Lugnuts.
Lugnuts' best time is 10.05. Very impressive stuff.
BTW, i've got a poster of all of these three guys in my room.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (killa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, i've got a poster of all of these three guys in my room.[HR][/HR]​I hear the leopard print marble bags are HOT in that poster


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (jwatts)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, i've got a poster of all of these three guys in my room.
I hear the leopard print marble bags are HOT in that poster







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (xXx TURBO)*

We have a Red 95 4dr golf. he went 12.20 2 sundays ago @ Long Island Motorsport park..... I believe he is going to e-town this weekend to try to hit 11's.


----------



## vdubcarpenter (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (EmphasisTuningNYC)*

We have a Red 95 4dr golf. he went 12.20 2 sundays ago @ Long Island Motorsport park..... I believe he is going to e-town this weekend to try to hit 11's. 
_____________________________________________________________________
i've heard about this car about a month back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## compresdcaddy (May 29, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (jwatts)*

kevin got the marble bag......i am standing there in the tri-pod stance








The only poster i have is of Whitney Houston
for me quickest to date is [email protected]
...........fastest to date is [email protected]
2.0 8v stock tranny it is all in a corrado now with no traction bars. lookin to run 140 with a low 10. I could do if i could keep these high quality, Balsa wood gears intact. next year i have a stoudt 02a in there. if things go well


----------



## GTI PSYCHO (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (vdubcarpenter)*



> We have a Red 95 4dr golf. he went 12.20 2 sundays ago @ Long Island Motorsport park..... I believe he is going to e-town this weekend to try to hit 11's.
> _____________________________________________________________________
> thats what i wanna hear.........HOTNESS


----------



## 8vbooster (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (GTI PSYCHO)*

My name is Joe, the owner of the 4 Door 95 2.0T which ran [email protected] in Long Island Race Track. I have a bad 60ft. I know for sure that my car will go 11's this weekend in E Town. As for that guy "Tim" from Team GTR, my car never ran 29psi. Because if I do run 29psi, I'd be hanging out with Loe and Steve in 10's. 
My engine is still 100% stock with 260cam. And as for the Justin, who said I need a VR6, I think he needs a 2.0.


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

What type of engine management you running Joe? Specs if possible on injectors etc.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## compresdcaddy (May 29, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

stock motor that is pretty impressive mph. how hollow is your car? good times congratulations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here is alink to other fast vw's---- http://www.vwsport.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=20


----------



## 8vbooster (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (Chris_P)*

I'm running a stock computer programed for 360cc injectors but, I put 470cc injectors and I make custom 3.5" housing for air flow sensor, this way enables me to cheat on my computer.


----------



## 8vbooster (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (compresdcaddy)*

My car has a full interior. I ran 12.2 w/o rear seats. That's it. The car weights 2780lbs w/o me.


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

Sounds good.
What type of tranny? Open dif? What kind of clutch?
Chris


----------



## compresdcaddy (May 29, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

what was your 60ft and your 1/8 et and mph


----------



## 8vbooster (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (Chris_P)*

It's a G60 tranny with 4 puck, no springs, modified pressure plate, light-weight flywheel, 286mm (vr6 size).
My 60ft is 1.910 and my 1/8 mile is 7.88 at 91.33mph. My best 60ft is 1.70.


[Modified by 8vbooster, 3:14 AM 11-7-2002]


----------



## ricegti (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

8v booster?
are the the guy who was always out at hunt's point last year?
i was in my friends silver 3.0 who raced u and then we talked afterwards
if u are the same person i thought u said your motor was all built up w/ like a 2.1 block and stuff like that


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ricegti)*

before anyone else does this, im callin bs right now!


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (turbodub)*

compared to yours steve...deffinatly anthonys. haahha


----------



## ACIDBURN (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

how about the nitro joe, and how aobut the alcohol that you running , you might want to tell guys here about that too. and from what i heard your car was gutted out totally last time in Long Island.


----------



## ACIDBURN (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ricegti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]8v booster?
are the the guy who was always out at hunt's point last year?
i was in my friends silver 3.0 who raced u and then we talked afterwards
if u are the same person i thought u said your motor was all built up w/ like a 2.1 block and stuff like that







[HR][/HR]​
thats cuz he is all bull talk.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

quote:[HR][/HR] And as for the Justin, who said I need a VR6, I think he needs a 2.0.







[HR][/HR]​Stock block my ass... I would use a 2.0 if it wasnt the most pathetic engine ever put out by any car company in the history of automobiles







. As for your car, that is a sick ET and MPH for a 2.0, not to mention i heard you know your stuff so i definately give your car respect. As weight you claim and the MPH you ran i find this hard to believe that you have a stock block. It is either that or you are not telling the truth about the cars weight. You dont seem like a sh!!t talker like Angelo and those clowns, id love to find out more info on your car, it sounds like a sick setup.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (nycvr6)*

Oh and by the way Joe, i never said you need to get a vr6. Any comment like that was not directed towards anyone in particular and was just a joke. Hence the







face.


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (nycvr6)*

i love watching turbodub running high 12's on a 8v and the turbo vr's running similar, but a little quicker times







power to the 8v's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but i also gotta love the few vr's out there with the 500whp


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (evoeone)*

hoffa @ the mighty 8v.
mid 13's here i come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (nycvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR] And as for the Justin, who said I need a VR6, I think he needs a 2.0.








Stock block my ass... I would use a 2.0 if it wasnt the most pathetic engine ever put out by any car company in the history of automobiles







. As for your car, that is a sick ET and MPH for a 2.0, not to mention i heard you know your stuff so i definately give your car respect. As weight you claim and the MPH you ran i find this hard to believe that you have a stock block. It is either that or you are not telling the truth about the cars weight. You dont seem like a sh!!t talker like Angelo and those clowns, id love to find out more info on your car, it sounds like a sick setup. [HR][/HR]​So, Im a Bs talker







....... So im Bsing if i say that our white A3 jetta with Totally STOCK, and Imean STOCk internals and 13psi did a 120







mph pass the same day Joe did his 12.2. Let me tell u another thing, the only thing that was missing out of Joes car that day was the rear seat, Pass Seat and everything that goes with the spare tire..... now if his car wieghs what he claims, i dunno, but i do know that car hauls a$$ for a 2.0....
As for the clowns







, they are all gonna be At e-town tommorrow, why dont you take a ride down and see what they will be doing>
Good Luck to The Emphasis gang tommorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (EmphasisTuningNYC)*

Joe, i ain't saying nutting you know whats up.... but just remeber whose friends with lou.. Well come tommorow night to englishtown and run that 12.2 against me.... if i lose i lose i don't care... but i don't see how your gonna say a turbo 2.0 at the same weight is gonna run the same as a turbo vr6... with only a 4psi difference... 
Sorry to tell ya if Steve was running 29psi he would be in the 9's and solidly.. only 16psi... but remember we don't ********.... we tell ya straight up our cars are light none of this full interior crap... And again don't even try to put your car in any class close to lous... 
13psi 120mph trap LMAO...... Who do you think your kidding
Tim


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My name is Joe, the owner of the 4 Door 95 2.0T which ran [email protected] in Long Island Race Track. I have a bad 60ft. I know for sure that my car will go 11's this weekend in E Town. As for that guy "Tim" from Team GTR, my car never ran 29psi. Because if I do run 29psi, I'd be hanging out with Loe and Steve in 10's. 
My engine is still 100% stock with 260cam. And as for the Justin, who said I need a VR6, I think he needs a 2.0.







[HR][/HR]​
You guys are too funny







, next thing you're gonna tell me that you had a junkyard [email protected] ROTF.
Just tell us what turbo, boost level and weight of the car, the rest is all bs.
Give it to me.
Paul


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (EmphasisTuningNYC)*

quote:[HR][/HR] As for the clowns







, they are all gonna be At e-town tommorrow, why dont you take a ride down and see what they will be doing [HR][/HR]​Man, i got a life and tomorrow is friday, ill be drinkin and takin care of chicks. Sorry racing is fun and i love it, but not my life.


----------



## 8vbooster (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

I'll come friday night to e-town and will try to break into 11's hopefully... if you insist I'll race you. Just for the hell of it...I'm not a hater. I never get involved in GTR. But, it seems that you know more about my car than anybody else...and I never even met you. To you and everyone who doesn't believe that my engine is stock....put some money together and pay me, then I will open my engine in front of everybody, put it back together and the car will do a 12 second pass.
PS- Good luck to you on Friday...don't forget Lou is my friend, why do you make it seem that I'm against him??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8vbooster (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ACIDBURN)*

Kamil- you said the car was gutted...aren't you getting a little confused between gutted and weight reduction?????????I took out the rear seats, spare tire, jack, wrench, trunk carpet, and front passenger seat....If this is gutted then you're on crack....at least that's what I heard. I doubt that everything I mentioned is more than 200lbs. As for the alcohol kit...I used to use it on the street on very hot days. Yes I installed 55 shot on my car...that's why I'm aiming for 11's. Trust me the engine has always been stock...if you doubt it ...then pay me...and I'll take the engine apart for you. I can use the money for stand alone. My car needs it so bad. 
PS- If you feel like talking give me a call...


----------



## 8vbooster (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (killa)*

If you wanna know so bad..fine. T72 garett tall core front mount PWR20psi boost. Over boost 21psi 8.0:1 compression 260 cam. 2" Piping EIP exaust manifold 3" Down pipe and 3" full exuast.


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

Joe, I know lou is your friend and a good friend at that ....so i was just saying before that cause i am friends with Lou i know what is done to your car .I asked around... and then i double checked with lou to make sure i was getting fed bs... i know what your car has.. that 29psi thing was a joke to bust your balls.And if you notice i went back and edited it afterwards. From everything Lou told me ... you had it out to race me.. you said you wanted to race me ever since i supposedly talked poop about you a while back...Thats why they tryed to get my car together for sunday so we could run... I never had it out for you at all... 
And you most definately met me.. on more then one ocasion.. like the night you broke your axle and waited for the new one...
And it most certainly seemed like you Emphasis Tuning guys started talkin all the crap to us and all this and that.... talking to us like we know nothing... and expecting us to beleive it. 
I know your car is stock with 2 headgaskets and never said it wasn't stock.. but you also don't care if it blows... like it has in the past... and there ain't nothing wrong with that... and the only thing i didn't know about was the spray until tonight.. which make sense as to how u can spool the big turbo.
Tim


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you wanna know so bad..fine. T72 garett tall core front mount PWR20psi boost. Over boost 21psi 8.0:1 compression 260 cam. 2" Piping EIP exaust manifold 3" Down pipe and 3" full exuast.[HR][/HR]​Yes, I must know, I dont know why you wouldn't mention the turbo in the first place, after all it is the *most* important thing in a *turbo* motor.
Not trying to hate, just stating facts.
Paul


----------



## Bonanza Gti (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (killa)*

2.0L came with 8.0:1 c/r?







so it is a stock motor with a cam and what did you do to lower c/r? just wondering... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWTECH75 (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (nycvr6)*

specify those clowns, I want to know who your talking about?


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

you say lmao at 13psi @120 well its ture i am the owner of the car and the one thing i dont do is talk poop i have no time for it as you can see im never on here unlike some of you well i wouldnt say 13 psi ill say 15psi with spikes


----------



## 8vbooster (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

Now I understand that you start talking fair, I don't know if you realized but I've never spoken badly about GTR. The guys from Emphasis are my friends....but, you have to understand that everyone is responsible for their own actions. I hope you understand what I mean. By the way I never thanked you for the 2 Videos you posted at the VWSport. But, remember it's not ATP car it's mine. It's my "pay check car"







I quess that's why I'm broke.
-Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8vbooster (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (Bonanza Gti)*

I don't know what you're smoking but, OBD1 2.0 came with 10:1 compression.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

Pros have to be given to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those with paycheck cars.
Pros have to be given to those that bring it out and represent.


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (killa)*

paycheck car here too 120mph 3300lbs STOCKBLOCK and im broker than broke


----------



## VWTECH75 (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (TurboA3)*

bro, your sure the block is stock?


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (VWTECH75)*

111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## ricegti (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (VWTECH75)*

i gotta get my car tuned right, i wanna run 12's!!!!!








and my block isn't stock


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (8vbooster)*

Word.. cool glad everything is straight now...
As for the videos i thought i just said ATP Turbo GTI, cause i didn't know your name at the time and meant it as in ATP Turbo kit, not like atp sponsored that is what you had correct?? I'll double check to see what i got on there and make the necessary changes.
Now as for you with the A3 Turbo 15psi.. is a little better but not in a 3300lbs car.. you do realize our cars weigh no more then 2850lbs w/driver... and if you think your putting out that much more hp then us your outta your brain.. to make up for a 500lb weigh difference... 500lbs is close to if not more then equal to 50whp...
And rember Lou drove your car...







He knows what boost it runs... 
Tim


[Modified by ItsukiVR6, 9:04 PM 11-7-2002]


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

DID LOU DRIVE MY CAR AT THE TRACK .................NO DO YOU WANT TO GO TO A DYNO I DONT BS WHAT IM TELLING YOU IS TRUE IF YOU DONT BELIVE IT WHAT CAN I SAY DEAL WITH IT I FORGOT GTR MAKES THE MOST POWER OUT THERE


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (TurboA3)*

I MUST HAVE MORE POWER IF YOU BROUGHT A CAR THAT IS 2200LBS PASS THE TRAP AT 123 I WENT PASS THE TRAP AT 120 AT3300 LBS NO I DIDNT BEAT YOU TIME BUT SPEED TELLS IT ALL


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (TurboA3)*

Nope.. never said we make the most power.. we don't even know what power we make.. but i know your not making 50whp more then us... cause you gotta remeber... You don't have standalone.. and there are limitations to stock ecu with chip tuning...
Remeber its about power to weight... so if you think the same amout of hp is gonna push a car that is 500lbs heavier to the same trap speed your crazy... 
And what i said about Lou driving your car was he knows how much boost your were pushing...15psi w/spikes is an understatement...


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (TurboA3)*

Whose 2200lb car traps 123??? if it's our how about you put some money were your mouth is against our 2200lbs gti... since your making so much more power and weight means nothing.. run it from a roll.... then talk about the 2200lbs gti.. other wise cut the crap...


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

THE QUESTION IS NOT HOW MUCH BOOST I RUN ITS HOW MUCH I RAN AT THE TRACK WHEN LOU DROVE THE CAR YES I WAS PUSHING IT ON THE BOOST I TOLD YOU ONCE AND I WILL TELL YOUU AGAIN I DONT BS


----------



## VWTECH75 (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

you know everything about everything dont you?..........I dont know you but you have alot of comments, putting everyone else down, you guys claim your cars are street cars, with no interior and half stripped


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (TurboA3)*

Whatever... you run 15psi 3300lb car...120 trap.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So whats up... you wanna run that 2200lbs gti or what??? since it only traps 123?


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

LISTEN IM NOT HERE TO ARGUE WITH YOU BUT IF A 2500 LBS CAR DOES A TRAP AT 123 AND A 3300 LBS CAR DOES A TRAP AT 120 WHAT DOES THAT TELL YOU


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

HEY WHAT EVER BUT I DONT RACE FOR MONEY CAUSE I CASE YOU FORGOT IM BROKER THAN BROKE














SO IF YOU WANNA STILL RUN WHAT HIGHWAY DO YOU WANT


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

AND JUST FOR YOU ILL RAISE THE BOOST TO 20-21 PSI IF IT BLOWS IT BLOWS ALL IT IS IS A DAYS WORK


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (VWTECH75)*

Nope who said i know everything and but anything... But all it takes is comon friggin sense... to realize the facts... Maybe i am the only one who voice my opinion... Remeber you guys are the one that started the post in the drag racing forum saying your cars were so much quicker and better then ours...And who is putting anyone elses cars down i know sure as hell i didn't... Did i say his car didn't trap 120? No i didn't cause i know it trapped 120 but i know it was at more then 13psi....Putting a persons car down is saying it's a peice of crap or slow or this or that.. but questioning what a car is running its just questioning the facts...
Hmm... So lemme get this straight because i drive my car to work everyday and is my daily driver.. just cause i do this with NO AC, to fit the turbo, and no backseats cause i have races seats and no way for my back seats to be accessible my car no longer becomes a street car????
A street car is anything with and inspection sticker, that can be driven on the street with liscense plates,headlights and tailights...
We drive our cars to and from the track...what makes our cars not street cars please tell me this..
Tim


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (TurboA3)*

Well that would be Lou's 2500lb car that traps 123... so care to run him....
My car weighs 2850 w/me in it...and if you could do the basic math.. 3300-500 you woulda figured that out 5 posts ago that it was 2800lbs...
And just so you know that for your car to weigh 3300lbs you would have to weigh over 200lbs your self and also have another 200lbs worth of accesories in your car..
Cause a MK3 Jetta, full interior everything cept ac, 17in rims in the back, 200lb driver weighed 3080lbs.... with atp turbo kit...


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

I NEVER PUT SOMEONES CAR DOWN AND I NEVER PUT GTR DOWN IM JUST SAYING WHAT I DID IM HAPPY THAT YOU GUYS ARE MAKING IT BIG AT THE TRACK CAUSE I TIRED OF SEEING HONDAS GOIN DOWN THE TRACK LISTEN YOU ARE THE ONE WHO IS DOUBTING MY CAR AND YOU NEVER SEEN IT LIKE IT OR NOT WE ALL HAVE VWS SO WERE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER


----------



## VWTECH75 (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

driving a car without backseats and without a/c is a light stripper, and as far as a street car with an inspection I could bring you 40 inspection stickers, and also how big of a turbo do you have?, because I was running a T4 with a/c.








If I do recall you were the one with the comment about angelos car looking like it rolled out of a junkyard


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (TurboA3)*

Run the A2 tommorow.. at 20psi.. if you want... see if you can win.. i'll be there running 15psi... hopin for a low 12 run...
Or bring out your A2, so i can win my $20 so i can by some race gas.. since we still have that bet, that he won't run a 10second pass
Tim


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

SEE THERE YOU GO AGAIN YOU ARE TELLING ME WHAT I SEEN AT E TOWN SCALE 3300 YES I AM A FAT GUY MORE THAN 225 AND MY CAR HAS 17 LEATHER SWAY BARS SPARE TIRE JACK 1/2 TANK FUEL SYSTEM WHAT MORE CAN I TELL YOU


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

MY CAR DOES NOT DO A GOOD 1/4 THAT WHY IM NOT BRAGING ABOUT IT


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (VWTECH75)*

T04 60-1.... i didn't feel like bending my ac lines around it...plus it needed a recharge so i chose to remove it...
Actually i never said the car looked like it came from the junkyward but when i saw the car last year and the turbo kit was being held together with zip ties.. no grill intercooled mount all ghetto where the grill should be... everything on the setup looked horrible and the car was running 14's.... yea.. the car definalte wasn't a show winner... sorry if you took offence but it was the truth... the car looked like crap.
And yes i have seen your car... you were leaving englishtown sunday as we were coming in...you have either a project zwo or zenderkit


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

NEATHER ONE SEE I TOLD YOU YOU DIDNT SEE ME THE CAR YOU THINK YOU SEEN IS THE TWIN SETUP TO MY CAR BUT GTI


----------



## VWTECH75 (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

let me guess, that car looked liked it rolled out of a junkyard also


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (TurboA3)*

Actually why don't you read what i said... that in order for your car to weigh 3300lbs you would need to have to weigh over 200lbs and have 200lbs other poop..anything like a system or anything like that... so please read... and comprehend before you say i'm doubting...
I'm a fat ass also 235lbs... ain't nutting to be ashamed about... and the jetta had leather and 17's also... but no spare tire and poop...
Thats why my car stills weighs 2850 even with weight reduction... cause i need my own weight reduction
Tim


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (TurboA3)*

I never said i saw your car i said i saw VWTech's car......
And hmm... by me saying it has either a project zwo or zender kit equates into looking like it came from a junkyard...
Why don't you try putting some more words into my mouth we can do this all night if you want....


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (VWTECH75)*

I WOULD LOVE TO SIT AND CHAT BUT I DO WORK TO PAY FOR THE JUNKBOX CAR I HAVE IS EVERYONE HAVE A GOODNIGHT AND DONT LET THE BED BUGS BITE .............IF YOU HAVE BED BUGS


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

LIKE I SAID I DONT KNOW WHAT TO TELL YOU DOES YOUR CAR HAVE A SUNROOF MAYBE MY CAR IS A FATBOY BUT I DID SEE 3300 AND I DONT WERE NOR NEED GLASSES


----------



## VWTECH75 (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

since you think you know so much VWtech is a female, and we will be seeing you tomorrow


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (TurboA3)*

Yes and Yes... but again what ever...don't really matter to me... 
VWTech... just look for the fat ass driving the slow yellow turbo vr...or the a2.. we'll be there..
And since its obvious no one wants any beef ... and things were taken outta context lets leave it at that... no hard feelings.. everyone runs what they run...


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nope who said i know everything and but anything... But all it takes is comon friggin sense... to realize the facts... Maybe i am the only one who voice my opinion... Remeber you guys are the one that started the post in the drag racing forum saying your cars were so much quicker and better then ours...And who is putting anyone elses cars down i know sure as hell i didn't... Did i say his car didn't trap 120? No i didn't cause i know it trapped 120 but i know it was at more then 13psi....Putting a persons car down is saying it's a peice of crap or slow or this or that.. but questioning what a car is running its just questioning the facts...
Hmm... So lemme get this straight because i drive my car to work everyday and is my daily driver.. just cause i do this with NO AC, to fit the turbo, and no backseats cause i have races seats and no way for my back seats to be accessible my car no longer becomes a street car????
A street car is anything with and inspection sticker, that can be driven on the street with liscense plates,headlights and tailights...
We drive our cars to and from the track...what makes our cars not street cars please tell me this..
Tim[HR][/HR]​Tim.. i would like to get one thing straight...... I never ever said emphasis cars are faster than gtr cars...... I have a copy of that whole thread.... as a matter of fact if you remember, what i exactly said was, that i will be at E-town for show and go and we ar hoping... Note key word HOPING to run 10's...... then you came on with your comments about our car cant do it... know who started.... first of all if you know whats up and u have some friggin sense tell me whats under tha hood of our A2 and then well see whats up..... i dont wanna beef with you, gtr or Justin. matter of fact I just saw justin for the first time 10 minutes ago. im et steve for the first time this past Sun @ e-town. Shoot our car might not be able to hit the 10's but dosnt mean we cant hope it.


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Run the A2 tommorow.. at 20psi.. if you want... see if you can win.. i'll be there running 15psi... hopin for a low 12 run...
Or bring out your A2, so i can win my $20 so i can by some race gas.. since we still have that bet, that he won't run a 10second pass
Tim[HR][/HR]​the red A2 is suppose to be there tommorrow... But the original driver of the car won't and to just give you an idea of what the car runs today......
12.30 @ 108 on four cylinders... leaned out and melted a valve.... 
If you think thats Bs, great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but I drove I know what happend and so does vwtech, 8vbooster and turboA3......
As for that 10 sec pas tommorrow..... there will be two resons why it wont happen.. (A) i wont drive the car and (B) we blew up the head we were suppose to run the tens in last Sun... Not trying to make excuses and it is unfortunate that i cant be there But to whovever will be running GOOd Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








P.S.about the car last year It did look like crap, run like crap, maybe even smelled like crap, but just remember That was last year


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (EmphasisTuningNYC)*

I wish my car was running id have something to say, but it still isnt so i cant say sh!!t.







I saw Angelo's car tonight ****s running NICE!!! I be at the track hopefully a few more weeks gotta get off my lazy asss.


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (EmphasisTuningNYC)*

Then like i said in the previous post.. things being said in text can easily be taken out of context... so... since obviously alot of things said.. were either ment at the moment of anger and not in actuallity.. taken out of context or whatever... lets just let all the things in the past be gone... and start a fresh page... as you know from back in the day we are more then willing to try and share ideas.. as we did the first time we met you with your old setup...
Myself and Joe are all straightened out..so like i said i'm all game for putting all this bickering and stuff behind ...cause i'm sure on both ends somethings were said/taken out of context or just heat of the moment comments...
Tim


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

just out of curiosity what Times are you shooting for tommorrow??


----------



## ACIDBURN (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ItsukiVR6)*

listen everybody i know this guy for a long long time ok, and i know for a fact that his motor is stock because i worked on the car on couple of ocasions. And Joe for your info peter told me that your car was gutted, and i know what it means and im not on crack maybe you are?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ACIDBURN)*

this is too funny... the whole time I am reading this, I am thinking that TurboA3 has a 2.0 8V...
And I am thinking to myself... 450 wheel from a 2.0 8V...
I mean, 450 wheel is still a pretty crazy number from a stock VR, but no telling how you guys do it up there... Turbo Lou runng 30psi on pump gas, and the GTR fellas running 18psi with cartechs and a chip... I guess anything is possible.


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (1.BillyT)*

this thread is pathetic, nevermind.... why do ppl argue so much about other cars than their own?!? my deuce cents


[Modified by evoeone, 8:39 PM 11-8-2002]


----------



## PatAWW01 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (evoeone)*

I caught a quick glance of this 2.0T running a 12.1xx
I was impressed


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (PatAWW01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I caught a quick glance of this 2.0T running a 12.1xx
I was impressed[HR][/HR]​just silly


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (TheTrader)*

i just want to know what you guys are doing to these 8valves to be running 12s







i will be happy is i can see mid to low 13s


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

i have a stock bottom(8-5-1) and a stock 2.0 head(nothing but match porting with a dremmel) who wants some.....
i mph a best [email protected] 121mph @22 psi .
my car weighed 2250 lbs
so does that make me the fastest street leagal stock 8v or did kevin run faster in his rocco when it was still running the stock internals(although he was gutted) .
i still have full inteirior back seats and all...
allen
tim nice to see the car back up and running keep it from detonating so next year i can come up with the new motor(my car is still running with another junker 8-5-1 $48 from the junk yard) and show you some a1 tailights....
ha!ha!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (81 vw pickup)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i have a stock bottom(8-5-1) and a stock 2.0 head(nothing but match porting with a dremmel) who wants some.....
i mph a best [email protected] 121mph @22 psi .
[HR][/HR]​what turbo are you running allen?


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (killa)*

i am running a t/4b (60)housing with a 57 compressor (cold side ..ya know machined backplate)and a stock .63 turbine and housing this was a .48 at the time of my best pass...( with 560cc injectors) with a 2.1 60ft and a whole lotta wheel spin....


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (81 vw pickup)*

Hehe.. ya man stock cams are in.. and bitch is running like a CHARM....feels good to have it back fo sure
Tim


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (81 vw pickup)*

57 trim compressor, that's a T04E wheel, how do u like it??? mad machine work, i had my housing machined to fit an H3 wheel(no need to machine the backplate since it was a "B" housing to begin with , we'll see how it performs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (81 vw pickup)*

did u ever dyno your car with that -72 wheel on a .48 or .63? curious to see how much hp it can handle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (killa)*

i went from, cam to killa, killa to scrilla gorilla....

i hope i can have the fastest 2.0T, prolly not tho since i have a MK4, anyone know the weight on a MK4 2 door golf? and the a3 and a2? all i need is SDS, pistons, rods, quaife, slicks, custom intake manifold, air to water etc. ....then i woke up


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (evoeone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i went from, cam to killa, killa to scrilla gorilla....
[HR][/HR]​ *IT'S KILLA IN MANILLA... AKA, DA CHAMBA FILLA* 
j/k


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (killa)*

killa my best dyno sheet was 248.8 2THE WHEELS @ 16psi with the .48 and i never dynoed the .63 im geussing right around 300 whp @22 psi telling by my best mph of 121 and my car wieght 2250 ... the hotside just moved my hp up in rpms probably making more total i would assume but i dont think im any faster just less compressor surge...








allen


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (81 vw pickup)*

where do you guys get your chips burned at??? What are some specifics of your set ups? thanks


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (IwannaGTI)*

bump for specifics if you are willing to reveal them


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: who has the fastest 2.0T (killa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i went from, cam to killa, killa to scrilla gorilla....

*IT'S KILLA IN MANILLA... AKA, DA CHAMBA FILLA* 
j/k







[HR][/HR]​ sorry boy boy, you wrong


----------

